# a few questions?



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

For the last few weeks I have been trying to watch what I eat and not eat as much. I was just wondering if you can still have severe gerd no matter what you eat?? Also can gerd come and go like and on and off switch, because sometimes I will be just fine and all of a sudden it will hit in my chest right in the center and then it can go away just as quick. Is this common with gerd?? Thanks


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes it can especially if your esophagus is irritated. All it takes is for one bad food.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes it can especially if your esophagus is irritated. All it takes is for one bad food.


----------

